# Games Poodles Play...



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

found this interewsting...bumping it forward to see if it gets more responses.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Tyler said:


> Answering a question about Std Poodz on another thread got me to thinking about Poodle Gamesmanship.
> Poodles love games. They don't always stay interested in one particular game, and it seems that the smarter they are, the more easily bored they get with a simple game, just like us.
> One game my girl Cleo made up, I just don't understand. She obviously thinks I should know the rules, and gets pretty frustrated that I don't get it.
> She'll tear upstairs to the bedroom, and find a chew stick she's stashed. She'll run back downstairs with it, and put it in my lap. Then she'll take two steps back, and stand at attention, with the tail vibrating, waiting for me to do.....Something. "What?"
> ...


Ginger does that with her toys - she want me to throw it so she can catch it in her mouth. If its a ball sometimes I throw it but Teddy butts in and gets it. Another of her favorite games is bringing the ball to me and challenging me to get it out of her mouth. That is her favorite game. The head goes back and forth back and forth lol - when I finally get it she sits and does a cute lilttle quiet bark and waits for it - waits for it! its cute! she loves to play!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Teddy doesnt seem to know how to play with a human - I think he never did before he came to us - but I have taught him to fetch. He will try to play with all the dogs if they let him - he likes to be chased lol - he plays ball by himself - he throws the ball with his mouth and then pounces on it. its cute lol


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

My guys love to play TUG I allow it with me because I can say thank you and they both drop it. I don't care if he is growling making noices as soon as I say THANK YOU he drops it immidiatly so I know no aggression just playing.

They play tug with eachother sometimes one will lie down and the other will drag around room LOL.

Casey is a fool for his flying squirrel and unless I throw it on the roof ( oops still up there from sunday) will play for hours fetch.

Mandy really doesn't play fetch or anything outside though just loves to run for no particular reason though they do play keep away with sticks and eachother. Silly cause millions of sticks out there but they play keep away with one in particular till its chewed down then find a different one.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Catch*



Pamela said:


> Ginger does that with her toys - she want me to throw it so she can catch it in her mouth. If its a ball sometimes I throw it but Teddy butts in and gets it. Another of her favorite games is bringing the ball to me and challenging me to get it out of her mouth. That is her favorite game. The head goes back and forth back and forth lol - when I finally get it she sits and does a cute lilttle quiet bark and waits for it - waits for it! its cute! she loves to play!


Yeah, we do that with small stuffed toys. Something different going on with the chew sticks. If I toss it in the air, she'll look at me like "have you lost your mind?"

Alex has another game he thinks I'm not wise to. On a hike, he'll drop back to sniff something on the side of the trail, then he'll go back to a horse poop he'd passed to have a nasty snack. I got wise to that tactic years ago, however.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Our dog doesn't really like the fetch game, he insists that I chase him! (And for some reason, it HAS to be me.) He will actually play fetch with my husband! We have a hard time with toys though, because even toys that are supposed to be tough, he finds a way to tear them up. I was so excited, because I brought home this toy that consisted of a tennis ball inside a rubbery type tube. The ideal is for them to try to get the ball out, but the ball doesn't come out very easily. It was hilarious watching him get more and more aggravated by the minute. He would grab it in his mouth and swing it back and forth, then throw it, then pounce on it...he even tried the nice approach and licked it. Next came shoving his nose inside the tube. When all else failed, he grabbed on with his paws and started pulling off bits of the rubber with his teeth. That was the end of that. After I threw it away, he just stood there staring at me with the betrayed look on his face.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

Hillarious!!


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Does anyone have any sturdy toys that they would recommend?


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*Star's latest favorite pastime was*

to somehow reach a poster that mommy's oldest human child bought at a concert and to eat the corner of it.

Mommy's oldest human child is gonna be mad when he finds out.

:thrasher:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I think some of the sturdiest dog toys are any KONG toy. KONG makes balls in different sizes for different size dogs. This has been one type of toy that ours cannot chew up.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

@ Fuzbutz - You are right! His kong toy is the only one that has stood the test of time! lol We have one that jis slightly cylinder shaped and he expects us to throw it for him...that doesn't work too well! haha


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Kongs....*



Poodleroni said:


> Does anyone have any sturdy toys that they would recommend?


I have yet to EVER see ANY dog destroy a Kong. That's assuming you don't have a dog who's as picky as mine about toys.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

:bolt: Thought you might like to see pics of Shadow playing "fetch" with me. ☺ He stays like this until I get really close to him and then he grabs the ball and takes off running.


----------

